# Feeder Fish With Black Fin Tips



## Budgiebonkers (Apr 13, 2014)

Ive never seen black fin tips is it sick?


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hmmm... This could be ammonia burns, I could be wrong but I'd refrain from using this fish until you're certain it's of good health.


----------



## Budgiebonkers (Apr 13, 2014)

Rosebud975 said:


> Hmmm... This could be ammonia burns, I could be wrong but I'd refrain from using this fish until you're certain it's of good health.


Well hes been seperated from the others for weeks. It hasnt spread or anything.


----------



## JDragon (Jan 28, 2014)

May be just coloring?


----------



## rsskylight04 (Nov 9, 2013)

I've seen goldies with coloring like that. He looks fine to me.


----------



## Rosebud975 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah I agree with rsskylight04, if it hasn't spread it could just be colouring.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Although ive never really seen that exact placement of black? on them before it probably is coloration. Its pretty common to have black on a orange comet, I see it a lot in the feeders tanks at my petsmarts. I used to have one who had black fins and the top of his back was also black.
Maybe you could get another pic?

I found a photo simaler to your guy


----------



## xStatic (Jun 11, 2013)

It's normal coloration, I've had several feeder goldfish with varying degrees of black on their fins and bodies. Once I had a feeder goldfish that was almost entirely black with just a gold head and stripe down his back!


----------

